# Stranded sheep in Oz



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

(Fly)shippingreporter.com illustrates an intriguing problem for all concerned when a sheep carrier developers engine trouble in Port Adelaide
JC


----------



## Gollywobbler (Dec 4, 2010)

*And the Mayor's main concern was???*

Hi

Thanks very much for this news. 

According to the media in Oz, the residents of Port Adelaide complained about the smell. The town's Mayor trotted along for a whiff. He said he was more concerned about the farmer's profits than about the four legged friends, it would seem and he said they would all just have to put up with the pong.

It is a totally vile business, the live sheep exports from Oz. 

The first time I saw one of these ships was in Fremantle, visiting my sister who lives there. As we drove towards the harbour, I asked why there was a multi-storey car park on top of a ship? I was told it wasn't for cars but for live sheep. 

Then on the way back to the UK, I travelled with Malaysian Airlines. The first sector was Perth to KL. I watched out of the window of the departure lounge in Perth whilst aout 30 live sheep were loaded into the plane's hold. The sheep kicked the seven bells out of the plane until it was airborne. There wasn't a sound from them after that so I've always wondered whether they survived the flight to KL.

Cheers

Gill


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Sheep unloaded while the ship AL MESSILAH goes to Singapore for repairs.
Cheers.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sheep carriers are regular callers for cargo discharge in Persian Gulf ports. Used to see a lot when working in Dammam port SA
Stuart H


----------

